# Best Public Square Results



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

*1. Times Square, New York City - 9
2. Piazza San Pietro, Vatican - 8
3. Grand Place, Brussels - 5
4. Red Square, Moscow - 4
5. Tiananmen Square, Beijing - 4*
Piazza san Marco - 3
The Dam - 2
La Concorde - 2
Piazza del Campo - 2
Radcliffe Square - 1
Praça do Comércio - 1
Oude Markt - 1 
Plaza del Obradoiro - 1
Piazza dei Miracoli - 1
Piazza del Duomo - 1
Plaza Mayor - 1
Trafalgar Square - 1 
The Mall - 1
Pyongyang Square - 1
Piazza Navona - 1
Piccadilly Circus - 1
Square of Heroes - 1


----------

